# CANG, Wins all Army Championships!



## Loki (Feb 8, 2013)

WORD; Just got off the phone with bros at Benning. Team California wins "All Army" "Small Arms competition" yes, rock on!  Three of my old buddies are partying it up now.  Bammmm, slap down baby!  Wish I was there, Congrats fellas bring the pain. Now begins the long distance competition in the next two days.  Small Arms is ours, allot of crying already, haters everywhere!  More pics and info to follow. Damn, I'm excited for them, just beside myself, smoking! Sit down big Army and SOCCOM, no joy.

Respectfully

http://www.usaac.army.mil/amu/competitions/2012/SmallArms.asp
http://www.usaac.army.mil/amu/competitions/2013/221overall.pdf
https://www.facebook.com/pages/CA-N...Combat-Match/151671168176653?sk=photos_stream


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 8, 2013)

But do they get a Recruiting Bonus.......


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 8, 2013)

MATCH 221 (Combat Pistol Match)

2ND PLACE MSG RUSSELL MOORE (Former Instructor TF SARG)
4TH PLACE SFC LESLIE LEWIS (Former Chief Instructor TF SARG, former AMU, Former Sniper School Instructor, etc, etc)
6TH PLACE SFC JOHN BUOL (Former Pistol senior Instructor TF SARG)

SFC. Lewis was my chief instructor when I worked  at TF SARG, he just started shooting pistol (competitively) in 2007 but he is stupid good with a rifle (President Hundred several times over), I believe he is double distinguished now, he also won a big Sniper match last year (cant recall the match though).SFC. Boul and I were senior instructors for the pistol side of the advanced pistol rifle marksmanship T3 course. MSG. Moore and I worked together a few times, but he was mainly into the competition side of the unit, he was a SSG the last time I worked with him (06-07 time frame). All really good shooters, tough competition for anyone to be shooting against.

Congrats to your buddies IMTT.


----------



## Loki (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats to SFC Geoffrey Applegate from the California National Guard, the 2013 U.S. Army Small Arms

Championship overall champion. He also earned his Distinguished Rifleman's Badge AND was a member of the

overall team champions. Congrats SFC Applegate.


----------

